

Mutator: Really Mute Your iPhone - sublemonic
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2075930557/mutator-mute-your-iphonewith-a-twist#

======
csbrooks
Reminded of when this happened, because mute on the iphone doesn't mute the
alarm, I guess:

[http://betabeat.com/2012/01/man-whose-iphone-interrupted-
new...](http://betabeat.com/2012/01/man-whose-iphone-interrupted-new-york-
philharmonic-hasnt-slept-in-two-days-its-horrible-horrible/)

------
eridius
If you truly need your phone to be silent, why not just turn the volume down
to 0?

------
fxthea
Is this the same as plugging in headphones?

~~~
shadesandcolour
Yes except this thing has no speaker for the sound to come out of. So the
phone should just pump the sound into the "headphones" and all will be well.

